# Trago Comedic characters or stories from the Bible



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone find any humor in any bible stories? 

This morning in the bible study group I go to at the Church we studied 1 Samuel 25. The story of David's encounter with Nabel. As we were reading the story it really hit me as funny. I laughed until I started sweating. I was biting my lip and trying to stop. 

Nabel is portrayed as the Archie Bunker of the bible.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 8, 2009)

David, there's something about your thread title that could be a problem. It might send the wrong message. Maybe I've been debated atheists and blasphemer's too much lately but work on a different way to ask your question. The Bible may contain irony and humor but the word funny isn't a good way to set this up.

As soon as you figure out a different title I will edit it. Thanks.

PS, I changed it for now, but I'll be happy to change it again.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 8, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> David, there's something about your thread title that could be a problem. It might send the wrong message. Maybe I've been debated atheists and blasphemer's too much lately but work on a different way to ask your question. The Bible may contain irony and humor but the word funny isn't a good way to set this up.
> 
> As soon as you figure out a different title I will edit it. Thanks.
> 
> PS, I changed it for now, but I'll be happy to change it again.



No problem. I didn't think about atheists or blasphemers when I wrote that. You can name it whatever you want.


----------

